# NJ Sub Needed



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Guy I sub for is looking for another sub. Mostly commercial, Ocean and Monmouth counties. Brick/Toms River area up to Manalapan area, and in between; Jackson, Lakewood, etc...

Must have experience.

I've only plowed for this guy, straight shooter, you do the work and he pays. Also flexible.

PM me your info and I will pass along to him.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 2014 Jeep with 7.5 plow. I only do a few lots and have time for some more. I am located in the Brick/Point Pleasant area. I do not currently carry plowing insurance as I mostly plow my own properties. Let me know if I can help. Call or text me 732-278-6303


----------



## rtmac (Nov 8, 2012)

k1768;1938807 said:


> Guy I sub for is looking for another sub. Mostly commercial, Ocean and Monmouth counties. Brick/Toms River area up to Manalapan area, and in between; Jackson, Lakewood, etc...
> 
> Must have experience.
> 
> ...


Btw my cell number is 732_691_7561


----------



## tpmjr401 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm looking for work, I have an 03 ford f250sd, Meyers plow and salt spreader, contact me at (856) 982-4499 ask for tom


----------

